# Getting Started w/Rolleicord Ia



## jwall704 (Aug 24, 2007)

*I just bought myself a Rolleicord Ia to teach myself how to use a TLR camera, but info on the basics for this camera are pretty limited.  I figured out how to load the film, but I am a little fuzzy on how far I need to wind to advance from frame to frame on the film.  Also, it would be really helpful if someone had a description for each of the knobs and levers on this camera (or as close as possible).  I see how to set the f-stop and the shutter speed, and how to actually take the picture.  But I've been reading online and other models of the Rollei say there is supposed to be a counting mechanism for the film - I don't see one on this camera.  Is there supposed to be one?  Any advice or info would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!*


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 25, 2007)

Your Rolleicord Ia is a fine camera. Congrats on acquiring it. The loading of the film is done pretty much automatically, it resembles the Automat version of the Rolleiflex. After putting the film spool in its place you will need to take the paper leader and thread it between the first roller and the 'feeler'. In other words you'll need to put the leader under the roller. Take it then all the way to the take up spool and crank the winder about 3/4 of a circle. Now close the back and you should be able to advance the film until it stops. That would be your 1st frame. Good luck.


----------

